# 3ii W.B.M. Co.



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Clear, square-ish the corners are smoothed. 
 Maybe a cork top? I'm not sure. 
 EMBOSSING: Near the top, 3ii. & On the bottom W.B.M. Co.


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

The 3ii embossing near the top. I also noticed, the seam stops right after the 3 near the top, then it's smooth all the way to the open area. There are also some bubbles in the glass.


----------



## ArielOlivia (Jun 14, 2012)

Photo from above, to give a better idea of the corners being smoothed and the opening.


----------

